# lspci/lshw not working - new 2.6 installation

## cgmd

This is a fresh install of a linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r9 kennel, on a dual boot IBM T30 laptop. The 1st boot after liveCD gives me the following when I attempt lspci or lshw:

```
# lshw

-bash: lshw: command not found

# lspci -v

-bash: lspci: command not found
```

What would possibly cause this? How can I get them working?

Thanks...

----------

## moocha

```
emerge pciutils
```

since lspci is part of pciutils. Never heard of lshw.

----------

## cgmd

moocha...

Thanks... I'll try that.

----------

## Sadako

Getting lshw is just as simple;

```
emerge lshw
```

----------

## cgmd

Hopeless...

Thanks, as well. I now have them both... :Smile: 

----------

